#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Μετραροπή ωρομέτρησης σε αυτόνομη θέρμανση σε θερμιδομέτρηση

## KFID

Καλησπέρα
Γνωρίζει κανείς το καθεστώς για την μετατροπή αυτόνομης θέρμανσης σε πολυκατοικία από ωρομέτρηση σε θερμιδομέτρηση 
Συγκεκριμένα:
1) απαιτείται νέος υπολογισμός χιλιοστών θέρμανσης ;
2) απαιτείται πλειοψηφική απόφαση των ιδιοκτητών ή πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν όλοι ;
3) απαιτείται τροποποίηση καταστατικού με συμβολαιογραφική πράξη ;

----------

